# A great knitting book!



## DozersMom (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, I just wanted to share this great book that I found a while back, for anyone who knows how to knit or wants to learn, I got this book at barns and noble called posh pooches and it has so many really cute patterns for different sweaters and they are super easy! It was only like $8 I think... sorry if this has already been posted, I will try to find some pictures of some of the sweaters that I have made as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

oooh I LOVE knitting books for dogs lol
I have two for dog patterns, and one for pet stuff in general, which has a few knitting patterns, and a few other things like knitted guniea pigs, a tent for a tortoise, puppy papoose, blanket for a bunny, and other things like that.

I am in the process of finishing a blue stripey jumper for chico, then I need to knit maxwell and angel one each lol.


----------



## DozersMom (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah same here, there is this one pattern in the book that I have that I really like and I also made a Blue striped one for him.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

I knit and I was just wandering if there were some out there, which I knew I just didn't know the names and titles. Thanks alot Dozer's Mom I'll go and look on Amazon...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

disaster struck on this last jumper lol
The neck is too tight and the body to long and wide

So am starting another for chico lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! I found that book last year hoping to knit my boys a sweater but I am just not creative enough, LOL! ;-)


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have that book, but I cannot teach myself to knit, for the life of me! It is SO HARD!!!


----------



## aQeuous18 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd really love to learn to knit or crochet. Are they difficult to learn? I used to do latch hooking which is incredibly easy, but I still loved it.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I love to crochet but I can't knit worth beans. I can do it but my stiches are never even.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I LOOOOOVE knitting!!! i want to make a sweater to gizzie using a double cable stitch but I cant find a pattern anywhere!!! Knitting isnt that hard to learn.. it took me a few tries to finally figure it out, some people can do both knitting and crocheting, me personally I can do both but patterns are difficult for me to crochet so I prefer to knit.


----------

